# Thinning Spar Varnish



## Bean_Counter (Dec 9, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has ever thinned down spar varnish to make a wipe on varnish. Any ideas if it would work? 

Thanks


----------



## Capwood (Nov 25, 2012)

Yes--I thin clear spar varnish with mineral spirits 50-50 and apply it to small projects with my finger--works great.


----------



## Bean_Counter (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks capwood! Will give it a try tomorrow if the weather cooperates :thumbsup:


----------



## Capwood (Nov 25, 2012)

*More Info*

I was in a rush yesterday and wanted to give you more information. The 50-50 spar varnish/mineral spirits is a common "wiping varnish." The best reference is the book, "Understanding Wood Finishing" by Bob Flexner, where the author provides a complete understanding of a wiping varnish. I found a copy on the 'bay for less than $8, including shipping.

Flexner says a 50-50 mix will require 4-6 coats to provide the coverage necessary, and I found that to be accurate. You can also increase the percent of varnish. I stick with the 50-50 for about 6 coats of CLEAR on my small items and then finish with one coat of a satin spray from a spray can.

Note that varnish is air dried, and the higher percentage of varnish in the mix, the greater the chance the mix will form a skin on top in a jar with enough air. If that happens, you can remove the skin and use the rest. It's best to filter the remaining liquid to remove any residual skin or particles.

In past years, a wiping varnish was a well guarded "secret."

Note--while the above may sound like I'm an expert, please note that you now know as much or more than I do :laughing:


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Capwood said:


> Yes--I thin clear spar varnish with mineral spirits 50-50 and apply it to small projects with my finger--works great.


Same here!


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

rich, is that the gloss spar? looks great!

bean counter: you probably know that this stuff is already about 50% mineral spirits. it doesn't hurt to diltue it more, it will just go on thinner and dry more quickly, and require more coats to get the finish fewer coats would have taken without thinning it


----------



## Bean_Counter (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks again Capwood, I have skimmed over Flexner's book when I grabbed it out of the library, very good read. 

I've made my own wipe on poly and loved the ease of use compared to "regular" poly. That's why I wanted to try it with spar varnish. 

Rrich thanks for the photographic proof that it works:thumbsup:

Chris curl I didn't know that. Guess I need to start looking at the cans a little more in depth,

Thanks again for all the help


----------

